# [SOLVED] Canon MP250 scanning



## Dch48 (Aug 9, 2014)

I have a problem with the scanner on my Canon MP250. It does scan if I choose the custom scan in MP Navigator and tell it what kind of document is being scanned. If the document type is on auto, it starts to scan but when the image is to be saved, it says "An internal error has occurred.
Scanner driver will be closed.
Code: 2,202,22".
If the type is set to photo, magazine, or document, it works fine.

This means that the scan button on the unit does not work correctly. Simply put, it does not work correctly if the document type is on auto detect. There is no way to change that in the settings for the scanner button on the unit. The problem seems to stem from auto detect of the document type.

I can scan fine from IrfanView or Windows Fax and Scan. 

I'm running Windows 8.1 update 1 64 bit.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Canon MP250 scanning*

Uninstall all software related to the device, reboot, and reinstall following the manufacturers procedures. Ensure you are using the latest software/drivers for the device.


----------



## Dch48 (Aug 9, 2014)

*Re: Canon MP250 scanning*



JimE said:


> Uninstall all software related to the device, reboot, and reinstall following the manufacturers procedures. Ensure you are using the latest software/drivers for the device.


Did that at least 3 times with no difference in behavior. It seems to be working now however and all I did was replace the remanufactured color ink cartridge with a new Canon one. It's weird but apparently using a refilled cartridge causes the scanner button to stop working correctly.


----------



## richardjones (Feb 28, 2015)

These kind of issues happens due to the driver issues. It has happened to me several times. A driver/ software re-installation will solve such issues most of the times. Similar issues haunted me for so long that I had tohire a third party document scanning and management company to do all of my document and photo scanning works. It is weird that changing a cartridge worked for you, but I don’t think it will work every time.


----------

